

U.S. Moves Closer to Formal Rules Barring In-Flight Cellphone Calls - daegloe
http://wsj.com/articles/u-s-moves-closer-to-formal-rules-barring-in-flight-cellphone-calls-1407096288

======
IvyMike
> Regulators are focused primarily on the disruptive effects of voice calls
> rather than texting or other data use

I feel like this is going to be kind of a mess. "I'm not making a phone call,
I'm voice-only skyping over wifi!"

~~~
Ntrails
A good example of this is a Comedian over here who successfully fought his
charge for "using a mobile phone whilst driving" (a ridiculously specific law
of dubious value) by arguing that he was using his mobile as a dictaphone and
thus the law did not apply.

------
watwut
While I do not have any beef with the idea of government making regulations,
policing cell phone usage in planes (or busses or trains or inside mcDonald
restaurant) is not what I expect them to do.

